# Bow spray deflector?



## JackieTreeHorn (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a 17' Coleman Scanoe. So, I have got everything running smoothly. 6 horse mounted, with telescoping handle. Will be mounting a grab bar to make it easier to run standing up in shallows. Now, my most recent dilemma is that on rougher days, the bow spray can give passengers a bit of a bath, including me. Is there a product on the market to mount to the bow to deflect spray, or are we in diy territory? Has anyone run in to this problem before?


----------



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

I personally haven't seen anything on the market but seems like it could be done with some plexy glass perhaps.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

